# nice find ??



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

found this on ebay if anyone is interested ... struck my attention as a nice controller ? id be curious to see the build qualityhttp://www.ebay.ca/itm/1000-AMP-DC-Motor-Controller-for-Electric-Vehicle-Car-EV-Conversions-/301334005283?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276 inside ...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

crackerjackz said:


> found this on ebay if anyone is interested ... struck my attention as a nice controller ? id be curious to see the build qualityhttp://www.ebay.ca/itm/1000-AMP-DC-Motor-Controller-for-Electric-Vehicle-Car-EV-Conversions-/301334005283?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276 inside ...


God no  EPC. PZig. PZigouras. A member second here on the list of bad reputation. Do a search on this guy. It should be a crime to do what this guy does, and probably is. Run as fast as possible away from him or anything he has, does, sells, says or otherwise touches.

{edit}

I notice somebody has given me a negative reputation on this post with the comment that it was "not appropriate". The truth stands. PZigouras and EPC are not appropriate. I simply warned cracker to stay away.

There should be a permanent banner on this site warning members like crackerjackz to stay away from PZigouras and EPC so I don't have to do it.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I have received a number of private messages (PMs) from PZig today complaining about my statements regarding him, EPC and associated products. I see a reason to bump this thread due to the fact that he referred to it when I asked him to show me the objectionable statements. As I told him, I have a right to express my opinions and refer to the archives of this forum with regards to past behavior by him and/or EPC. Contrary to his claims to me, I made no mention of product specifications let alone did I lie about them. 

My opinion stands: Avoid him and EPC.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I see he's still selling his "controllers" on ebay from time to time, I just wish there was some way to get him banned from here before any one else who's not aware of his behaviour gets ripped off, or much worse gets seriously hurt or harms others through using his dangerous junk .


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

What is this about?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jhuebner said:


> What is this about?


Over the years, member PZigouras and a company called EPC have attempted to sell some crap they pretend to be motor controllers. A few of us senior members try to warn the others not to fall for it. Search out his past threads for a real shock. It is hard to believe he is still at large.

Here is one of the longest threads. Note the photos of what's inside the box. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/epc-controllers-55160p19.html


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

I see the problem... Ouch...


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Is this the same EPC of which you speak? If so and it is so bad why does it have a spot at the top of the DIY page?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

dragonsgate said:


> Is this the same EPC of which you speak? If so and it is so bad why does it have a spot at the top of the DIY page?


Not on my web page? Did you paste that in there?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

dragonsgate said:


> Is this the same EPC of which you speak? If so and it is so bad why does it have a spot at the top of the DIY page?


Those are advertisements, this site would have virtually zero control over what shows up at the top of the page.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Not on my web page? Did you paste that in there?


No I did not paste anything in. I did a print screen and it shows it like it was. It is not there now.


----------

